# Audi TT MK3 Space Saver Spare Wheel



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone successfully added a Space Saver Spare Wheel to their MK3 and if so ?

1. What modifications if any to the boot area have you made ?
2. What size Space Saver did you use ? 
3. What donor car did you source the tyre from ?
4. Do you have an pictures to share ?
5. If you had to do it again would you do anything differently ?

Many thanks in advance. J


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

See the post "Styrofoam Tray Removal" for the answer to most of your questions.

1) Modifications include removal of Styrofoam Tray
2) 19" SSSW as per the size recommendation on the driver's door jamb.Right down at the bottom of the label.
3) SSSW sourced from Internet Cost £130. Also sourced wheel centre, for storing tools, off Internet
4) Pics on Styrofoam Tray Removal post.
5) No


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

I've just found the details of my purchases for this project and they were;
1) Wheel from CAR PARTS CREWE, England.
2) Styrofoam Wheel dump insert, be-exclusiv, Germany.

Hope this helps. Any further question please feel free to ask.

Edinburra


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks Edinburg,

I've read your original post for "Styrofoam Tray Removal" its most helpful. Thank you.

Just a quick one, does the floor level pertrude with the Spare Wheel or does the original carpet still sit flush ?

Kind regards J


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Sorry, spell check auto correct.

Apologies Edinburra.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Holt2498 said:


> Thanks Edinburg,
> 
> I've read your original post for "Styrofoam Tray Removal" its most helpful. Thank you.
> 
> ...


The floor level is raised by approx 1 inch (25mm), this is due completely to the SSSW as the toolkit Styrofoam insert lies level within the tyre. I believe you'll see in the pictures, that I had to "fill in" space to the right, above the battery with cardboard which I shaped. There are three layers of double cardboard in that space.


----------

